# LG Scarlet 37LG6000, enciende unos segundos se oye y se apaga.



## elctronico85 (Oct 18, 2015)

Buenas tardes.
Tengo este televisor que he dicho en el titulo y le pasa ese síntoma. Al principio enciende, se ve  la pantalla negra con las letras de "sin señal" y hace su sonido de encendido, a continuación se apaga y se queda en stanbye. ¿ De que partes podría sospechar que estén fallando?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2015)

Probá de ingresarle señal por alguna otra entrada, a ver que hace.

Saludos !


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 18, 2015)

¿Podría estar relacionado con esto?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/


----------



## elctronico85 (Ago 23, 2018)

yosimiro dijo:


> ¿Podría estar relacionado con esto?
> Monitores y tv  LCD - 2 segundos a negro


No.  Al parecer se apaga por la fuente.... Sigo sin repararla. La tengo en un trastero cogiendo polvo. Jaja.  Una fuente nueva vale como 50 euros pero me da miedo que no sea eso jeje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2018)

Desconecta la main y enciende la fuente puenteando el terminal PwOn con el standBy mediante resistencia de 1k , verifica tensiones de la fuente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 23, 2018)

¿no sera problema de software ?


----------



## elctronico85 (Ago 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Desconecta la main y enciende la fuente puenteando el terminal PwOn con el standBy mediante resistencia de 1k , verifica tensiones de la fuente


Que tensiones debo mirar? No tengo ningún esquema electrónico de las placas. La tele enciende durante 1 minuto y puedes ver lo que sea y después de esto se apaga.  Es que esta tarde he estado probandola de nuevo.


el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿no sera problema de software ?


Pues yo creo que no. Pero a saber... Alguien ha tenido este fallo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2018)

O sea que durante el primer minuto ves canales , cambias canales , subes y bajas el volumen ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 23, 2018)

elctronico85 dijo:


> Que tensiones debo mirar? No tengo ningún esquema electrónico de las placas. La tele enciende durante 1 minuto y puedes ver lo que sea y después de esto se apaga.  Es que esta tarde he estado probandola de nuevo.
> 
> Pues yo creo que no. Pero a saber... Alguien ha tenido este fallo?


en ese modelo no, pero en otros tv era led en corto y se apagaba la fuente , en otros modelos sobre todo philip se corrigió volviendo a cargar el software,,,en otros tv eran un capacitor de la fuente del valor de 470 µf
haaa en uno noblex era una falla muy conocida ,se ponen en corto un diodo de la fuente ,entonces el tv enciende ,pero al faltarle una de sus tenciones por el didodo en corto se apaga el tv y queda en stbay


----------



## elctronico85 (Ago 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que durante el primer minuto ves canales , cambias canales , subes y bajas el volumen ?


Si. Correcto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2018)

Pinta a algo que se recalienta , incluido algún led.

Quitale la tapa y hacelo andar con un ventilador apuntado a las placas a ver que hace. O con el dedo-termómetro a ver que se recalienta . . .


----------



## felixreal (Ago 24, 2018)

Hola!

Hace poco reparé una igual a un compañero de trabajo. Los síntomas eran los mismos, en mi caso era una bobina SMD de filtro de la línea de 12v que alimenta el panel a través de la TCON. Adjunto parte del esquema. La bobina está en la placa main, cerca del conector LVDS que va al panel.

En frío encendía bien, pero enseguida empezaba a fallar, y veía cómo la tensión que le llegaba al panel caía de los 12v a unos 3v, y a partir de ahí, reinicio constante. Siguiendo la tensión faltante llegué a la bobina. La puenteé y listo! De esto hace ya 6 meses por lo menos, y sigue funcionando perfecta.





Saludos!!


----------



## elctronico85 (Ago 26, 2018)

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> Hace poco reparé una igual a un compañero de trabajo. Los síntomas eran los mismos, en mi caso era una bobina SMD de filtro de la línea de 12v que alimenta el panel a través de la TCON. Adjunto parte del esquema. La bobina está en la placa main, cerca del conector LVDS que va al panel.
> 
> En frío encendía bien, pero enseguida empezaba a fallar, y veía cómo la tensión que le llegaba al panel caía de los 12v a unos 3v, y a partir de ahí, reinicio constante. Siguiendo la tensión faltante llegué a la bobina. La puenteé y listo! De esto hace ya 6 meses por lo menos, y sigue funcionando perfecta.
> ...



Gran aporte. La semana que viene cuando suba al pueblo voy a mirar ésto. Muchas gracias. La semana que viene os cuento.!! Buena semana.

La bobina de la que me hablas es la L500 @felixreal ?


----------



## felixreal (Sep 1, 2018)

Hola!

Si ves el esquema que puse en mi caso era la L502. De todas formas éstas bobinas ya me han dado estos problemas otras veces. 
Deben dar continuidad, apenas unos Ohmios.

Saludos!


----------



## elctronico85 (Sep 2, 2018)

Estás es la tv abierta. Es el mismo modelo que él vuestro?  Destaco la mala calidad que se aprecia en las soldaduras de estaño


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2018)

Enchufar soldador , poner a calentar el café , poner a mano el estaño del 60 % y el decapante o flux y resoldar todas las soldaduras grises y opacas


----------



## elctronico85 (Abr 23, 2019)

Buenas. Pues sigo con la TV averiada . Algun consejo? Sabeis de alguna pagina de recambios?


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 23, 2019)

Tengo una falla algo parecida con un TV LG el cual enciende y muestra el logo de LG y luego se apaga quedando el audio.. luego de verificar los voltajes de alimentación comprobé que la fuente de poder, La Main y T-Com quedan descartadas. Ahora el problema radica o es en el circuito de comparación de Brillos y protección comandado por un integrado o en algunos de los LED del Backlight aunque dudo mucho de que sea esa parte. Ya mi atención se enfoca en el circuito ya mencionado que provee el voltaje necesario para los LEDs y control de brillo automático. Mañana analizaré el esquema del circuito integrado que opera allí y paso datos respecto a esta reparación. Toma en cuenta Electronico85 que si el TV queda totalmente en standby es porque debe haber alguna avería en la tarjeta Main.. pero antes de diagnósticar algo así, debes verificar cada voltaje desde la fuente en el momento en que la tele enciende.


----------



## frica (Abr 24, 2019)

elctronico85 dijo:


> Buenas. Pues sigo con la TV averiada . Algun consejo? Sabeis de alguna pagina de recambios?



No comentas nada de las pruebas que has realizado. ¿Comprobaste los voltajes de salida de la fuente? En las placas suelen venir un esquema del conector con los voltajes para el patillaje.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 25, 2019)

Para agregar un tip a la reparación que estoy llevando acabo respecto al TV Led que expuse aquí anteriormente, desarmé todo el TV para ingresar al Backlight y encontré uno de los diodos LED abierto por lo que todo el sistema se interrumpe ya que todas las reglas están en serie y con esto se deduce que el circuito driver anula la provisión de voltaje.


----------



## elctronico85 (Abr 30, 2019)

frica dijo:


> No comentas nada de las pruebas que has realizado. ¿Comprobaste los voltajes de salida de la fuente? En las placas suelen venir un esquema del conector con los voltajes para el patillaje.


Buenas amigos, pues justo hoy he mirado y hay un pin que me marca 12v en la serigrafia de la placa pero con el multimetro no me da ningún valor. He intentado seguir a donde va pero me pierdo por las pistas en algunos integrados.


moonwalker dijo:


> Para agregar un tip a la reparación que estoy llevando acabo respecto al TV Led que expuse aquí anteriormente, desarmé todo el TV para ingresar al Backlight y encontré uno de los diodos LED abierto por lo que todo el sistema se interrumpe ya que todas las reglas están en serie y con esto se deduce que el circuito driver anula la provisión de voltaje.


Me han comentado que si se trata de una lampara que es mejor "puentear" estas lamparas o leds...¿Es asi?


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 30, 2019)

elctronico85 dijo:


> Buenas amigos, pues justo hoy he mirado y hay un pin que me marca 12v en la serigrafia de la placa pero con el multimetro no me da ningún valor. He intentado seguir a donde va pero me pierdo por las pistas en algunos integrados.
> 
> Me han comentado que si se trata de una lampara que es mejor "puentear" estas lamparas o leds...¿Es asi?


Puntear el led abierto de seguro todo el sistema de Backlight encenderá pero ya tendríamos un led menos en el cálculo de la caída de la tensión que está establecido en el circuito serie respecto a la tensión de alimentación; seguramente la caída de tensión será diferente en cada Led debido a la ausencia de uno de ellos por tanto en mi opinión es perjudicial.


----------



## frica (Abr 30, 2019)

elctronico85 dijo:


> Buenas amigos, pues justo hoy he mirado y hay un pin que me marca 12v en la serigrafia de la placa pero con el multimetro no me da ningún valor. He intentado seguir a donde va pero me pierdo por las pistas en algunos integrados.



Y como has realizado esta medida ¿Con fuente de alimentación desconectada del resto de componentes de la TV y puenteando y con la resistencia tal como te dijo DOSMETROS en mensajes anteriores? Si no lo haces así, la fuente no te dará voltajes de salida (sólo el de Standby) ya que necesita o la señal del microprocesador o una carga ficticia.


----------



## elctronico85 (May 1, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Y como has realizado esta medida ¿Con fuente de alimentación desconectada del resto de componentes de la TV y puenteando y con la resistencia tal como te dijo DOSMETROS en mensajes anteriores? Si no lo haces así, la fuente no te dará voltajes de salida (sólo el de Standby) ya que necesita o la señal del microprocesador o una carga ficticia.


Buenos dias frica. Pues tienes razón porque he probado la fuente desconectada y no he puenteado ningún pin. Para hacer entonces la prueba correcta he observado los dos conectores que hay y tengo mis dudas de cuales son los pines a puentear con una resistencias de 1k. Os paso unas fotos.. estoy seguro que se trata del conector del secundario de la fuente pero os paso fotos de ambos conectores.


----------



## frica (May 1, 2019)

He encontrado en manual de Servicio de esta televisión:

En la web Elektrotanya | This site helps you to save the Earth from electronic waste! puedes encontrar varios documentos sobre tu TV. Por ejemplo en la web tiene un Manual de Servicio:

Elektrotanya for electronics experts

Vienen unos cuantos esquemáticos (dale al zoom mucho). Pero no veo la fuente de alimentación. Los expertos le sacarán más partido del que yo le saco.

Pues la verdad es que no sabría decirte donde están los pines que indicaba DOSMETROS. Lo que yo haría por descartar, es medir con multímetro en continuidad (¡y sin energizar la fuente!) es comprobar si tienes corto entre algún pin GND y los que llevan volajes. Compruebalos en todos los conectores. En una fotografía tuya veo que hay como ¿dos placas de Fuente de alimentación? Los conectores de entrada y salida de voltajes son muy interesantes porque puedes medir si hay corto (no es suficiente con que el multímetro pite, debe medir 0 ohmios) entre GND y algún pin que reciba o suministre voltaje.

Desconecta estas placas la una de la otra y comprueba uno a estos estos pines de voltajes con algún GND. De esta forma te aseguras que no tengas algún corto en estas PBC. Ojo aún sin tener corto, podrías tener otro tipo de problemas.

Soy consciente que la TV está funcionando durante 1 minutos más o menos y la situación de cortos en las Fuentes de Poder es poco probable.

Si estamos antes algún componente en alguna placa que se calienta más de la cuenta quizá puedas probar tocando algunos componentes en la MainBoard u otra placa. Quizá con un secador de pelo echando aire en frio puedas lograr algo más rápido localizar el problema.


----------



## frica (May 1, 2019)

Elctronico85 mira también este Tema del *blog Electronic Repair *(por cierto este blog es una pasada y se aprende mucho mucho):

Samsung Smart TV Powering On/Off

No es el mismo caso que el tuyo. Pero la Tv de este blog se apagaba y encendía cada varios minutos. Poobaron varias cosas: como quitarle las pilas al mando y encender la TV con el botón. Y al final el problema estaba en el módulo Wifi que se calentaba mucho. Fue desconectar ese módulo y todo funcionó con normalidad. SI no ves por donde tirar, puedes probar algo como esto.


----------



## elctronico85 (May 4, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Elctronico85 mira también este Tema del *blog Electronic Repair *(por cierto este blog es una pasada y se aprende mucho mucho):
> 
> Samsung Smart TV Powering On/Off
> 
> No es el mismo caso que el tuyo. Pero la Tv de este blog se apagaba y encendía cada varios minutos. Poobaron varias cosas: como quitarle las pilas al mando y encender la TV con el botón. Y al final el problema estaba en el módulo Wifi que se calentaba mucho. Fue desconectar ese módulo y todo funcionó con normalidad. SI no ves por donde tirar, puedes probar algo como esto.



Gracias por las respuestas frica. 

Voy a darle un repaso a toda esa información. Hoy voy hacer unas pruebas. Ya os cuento. 
Mi tv no tiene wifi que yo recuerdo...hace tanto tiempo que no la pongo
Muchas gracias por los enlaces. Creo que me van ayudar bastante


----------



## elctronico85 (Oct 20, 2019)

Buenas amigos. Cuanto tiempo. Os comento lo último que he hecho. 

Fuente de alimentación comprada nueva..... Mismo problema.... La tele se me ha encendido un primer momento durante 1 minuto aproximadamente o menos. Y luego se apaga. Se queda el led de encendido en blanco. 

Un colega técnico de reparaciones me menciono que puede ser lo del diodo del backlight  roto y que por eso la tele se apague. 
Yo no sé como mirar esos led y creo que cuesta mucho llegar a ellos... 

Total que dinero tirado va a resultar al final. jeje. 

Vosotros sabéis como mirar esos led? 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2019)

No es difícil , solo debes tener cuidado y ser prolijo , hay un montón de información de cómo se desarman :

https://www.google.com/search?ei=TW...&ved=0ahUKEwjVq6Tm_KrlAhU6GbkGHZVgDPgQ4dUDCAs


----------

